# new vise



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

OK guys what's the consensus on a fly tying vise? And a source for the tools assuming it is not best to just get a kit etc.?

I am seriously considering the Norvise before they go up in price because I really like the bobbin and the whole thing as a system. But wide open to suggestion...


----------



## duppyzafari (Jul 9, 2015)

My first vise was a Renzetti Saltwater Traveler (left handed edition.)

Thousands of flies later, a new vise has literally never crossed my mind. The Renzetti does everything I need it to do - and flawlessly.

Just my 2¢.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

My dyna king has been great. I don't know anything about the Norvise?


----------



## byates (Jan 12, 2016)

x2 on the dyna king. It's a lifetime tool, and you could probably pass it on to your kids.
Tried the norvise, and it's a solid tool. takes a bit to get use to, but it also should last a very long time.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

commtrd said:


> OK guys what's the consensus on a fly tying vise? And a source for the tools assuming it is not best to just get a kit etc.?
> 
> I am seriously considering the Norvise before they go up in price because I really like the bobbin and the whole thing as a system. But wide open to suggestion...


It really looks like a cool vise and the design makes a lot of sense. I wouldn't mind trying one out to see how they are. They seem to get good reviews too.

You can also check out the Peak Vises as a lesser priced alternative (to me, it's a great value vise). I can vouch that they are a great little simplistic vise to tie on. I also have what Duppyfly has (R. Saltwater Traveler) and can agree what he said as well.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I started out with a $17 clamp on a table type vice which I still use today. I wanted to make sure I liked tying before I spent a bunch of money. Found out I love tying and will be getting a much nicer rotary vice in the near future. 

As far as tools, I started with a dr slick kit as a gift which came with everything you need to get started. I recently got a loon bobbin that I like more tan the dr slick, but I think it's just personal preference.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Well I already know I am going deep into fly fishing and it is an extension of my artwork anyway. Only live once and tired of "settling" when I know what I need so why not just go ahead and get the good stuff cry once pay up front but then it's done. Same as my photography gear and now I have the camera bodies and lenses but damn it was expensive. Processing those images it was totally worth it. Same with my boat and my fishing gear. Spent 60k on re-doing my diesel truck stem to stern and every time I hear those twin Garretts spool up it just gives me a woody. F*** it I am going to just go ahead and get the Norvise. It's gonna work out.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

Started with a clamp on that I used for a few years. Upgraded to a Renzetti Traveller. Wish I bought it first because it makes tying and trimming much more enjoyable.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Found this renzetti traveler for $164

http://www.wyomingflyfishing.com/Re...y-Tying-Vise?gclid=CLGMx4GR4dACFcglgQodOk4MuQ


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

I used a Peak vise for years until I upgraded to a Dyna King. I liked the Peak, but when putting a lot of pressure on the thread (spun deer hair, etc...) sometimes I had the hook slip in the vise, it had to be adjusted just right for each size hook. I actually called Peak thinking the jaws were bad on the vise and they told me that the vise was only to be used on up to 2/0 hooks, I told them I was using #2 hooks and they said they must be to thick, there is no standard in how they manufacture them. In my opinion the best feature of the Dyna King is the notched jaws for different size hooks that actually hold the hook in place, you will break the thread or bend the hook before it moves in the vice. I have used this vise for large saltwater and trout flies as small as #22 with the standard jaws. Highly recommend it.


----------



## Rayreds (Oct 24, 2016)

You'll like the Norvice as I did and it does take a little to getting use to if you have been using standard style vices......But everyone needs to try the bobbins. I can't tie with out them now that i've used them.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Those bobbins look really neat and especially like the way the vise can be used to work with dubbing. Pretty innovative that feature. Going to take a look at the Dyna King first though.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I am extremely happy with my Peak Rotary. Found one used (like new) and snapped it up.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Griffin Montana mongoose vise. I've tied on quite a few and it's the best value and vise I think you can get for the money, as they run $150

Come with pedestal and clamp on, hard carry case, bobbin, and some tying tools.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I just got an email letting me know that a peak rotary vise has just shipped from my amazon prime account. Looks like I know what my wife is getting me for Christmas.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

DynaKing is the Best!
Those jaws don't budge!

And there is one for sale half price in the assifieds.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Steve_Mevers said:


> I used a Peak vise for years until I upgraded to a Dyna King. I liked the Peak, but when putting a lot of pressure on the thread (spun deer hair, etc...) sometimes I had the hook slip in the vise, it had to be adjusted just right for each size hook. I actually called Peinallyak thinking the jaws were bad on the vise and they told me that the vise was only to be used on up to 2/0 hooks, I told them I was using #2 hooks and they said they must be to thick, there is no standard in how they manufacture them. In my opinion the best feature of the Dyna King is the notched jaws for different size hooks that actually hold the hook in place, you will break the thread or bend the hook before it moves in the vice. I have used this vise for large saltwater and trout flies as small as #22 with the standard jaws. Highly recommend it.


I haven't found that problem with the Peak vise. But then again, I adjust it to size with each hook size change. That is a habit I picked up with the Renzettis, where it's important to adjust the clamp when changing hook sizes before you lock it down. So that came natural to me when using the Peak. I do have to say that maybe one day I'll finally break the piggy bank and get a Dyna-King Barracuda. But after all these years, I'm still in no hurry to do so.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

Went ahead and ordered the Norvise today. And the trick bobbin system so will be tying flies soon.


----------



## blackmagic1 (Jul 3, 2014)

cool let us know what you think. Renzetti traveler here for me. And I see zero reason for another.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

I have the standard regal. It works perfectly for the tying I do. But I think I'll also be picking up a dynaking before too long.


----------



## bonehead (Dec 9, 2016)

If you are tying saltwater flies, which seems to be your case, you don't really need any "extra" tools. You will definitely need a vise and a bobbin. You can learn to hand whip finish, use a paper clip as a dubbing twister, use a needle to thread the bobbin with your thread, and just use your fingers as hackle pliers. I do have a Griffin dubbing loop twister, a whip finisher, and a bobbin, but I could do just as well with only the bobbin...

You are starting off with a great vise. I started off with a 15$ one that I still use today, but hopefully upgrading this Christmas. Are there any flies you have in mind, or do you need us to point you in the right direction?

Tight lines


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Turns out the new peak rotary vise was from the inlaws. I just tied my first fly with it and wow, I had no idea what I was missing. Holds hooks better, you can shape better, and the rotary makes it easy to get to everything. I can't see myself ever buying a different vise. If a dyna king is better then it must actually tie them for you, because this thing is amazing. Also the terra clamp on beginner vise is up for grabs if you want to come get it.


----------



## bonehead (Dec 9, 2016)

That's great to hear. Make sure to post some results!


----------

